# Do Blu-ray discs have an industry standard reference level?



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I notice that I generally play my blu-rays at the same volume level of my master volume. This wasn't the case with DVDs. They were always all over the place. Some are mastered really much hotter than others. Blu-rays appear more consistent. Does anyone else notice this? Is there an industry standard?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Do Blu-ray discs have an idustry standard reference level?*


Don't have a blu-ray but are you sure you don't have the night time viewing setting turned on? :hide:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The terminology "refference level" is more a standard level that you run your system at (75db at the listening position) not the level it has been masterd at. It almost sounds like your settings are not correct, you have a "night mode" listening mode or dynamic compression in the DVD player turend on? 

The only real big difference between the audio on DVDs and Blu Ray is with the uncompressed formats there will be a little bit more dynamics.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I guess reference level is the wrong term. I was simply stating that my normal listening level seems to be the same for blu-rays, vs on dvd it was all over the place.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Older DVDs were a bit wonky due to the mastering being less than standard. Are you using a different player for BluRay movies than for DVDs?


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Right now, I am, but same results in the past with a separate DVD player. Not really a problem, just a curiosity. I know for sure that DVDs are all over the place as far as how hot they are recorded...just curious if others are finding that blu-rays are more consistent.


----------

